# Ex everards crew



## john lintern (Nov 1, 2013)

I served on a number of everards vessels as Cook steward,looking for old shipmates from the80s jim davenport, jack Keller, spring to mind,jim davenport was port manager for p o in Portsmouth,were he went after that would be interesting to know.


----------

